

RemObjects C# - danabramov
http://www.remobjects.com/elements/hydrogene/

======
miohtama
How this differs from MonoTouch and MonoDroid?

~~~
danabramov
See their new technical FAQ:

[http://www.remobjects.com/elements/hydrogene/faq/cocoa.aspx](http://www.remobjects.com/elements/hydrogene/faq/cocoa.aspx)

Basically, there's no .NET runtime, at all.

